# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Circular Paving Calculator

## Blocklayer

I've just added a Circular Paving Calculator to blocklayer.com  Circular Paving Cutting and Dimension Calculator - Metric 
Enter the outside radius (not diameter), unit height and side joint width and it will draw a diagram of the complete circle with the pavers in place and a diagram of a single unit with dimensions marked.
Hit '+ Unit' and '- Unit' to add or subtract pavers and see the resulting dimensions. You should be able to play around with it to get the best fit to suit your paver sizes.
It also draws bounding circles so you can see what goes where. 
If it needs any additions or it's not quite right, please let me know. 
:

----------


## denaria

"We used to be fast rough and expensive, but we've slowed down a lot lately" Any one who would cut pavers so precisely is by no means 'rough'. That's beyond me even though I have a diamond bandsaw blade for tiles. Congratulations on a fine website.

----------


## heavytrevy

would be great as a andriod app calc, 
regards
trev

----------


## Blocklayer

No Android App version yet, but there is a mobile browser version here :  Circular Paving Calculator - Metric

----------

